# Game Thread: Eastern Conference Finals: Game 1: Detroit Pistons @ Miami Heat



## DetBNyce

<center> @ 
*(1) Miami Heat (H: 35-6 R: 24-17) vs. (2) Detroit Pistons (H: 32-9 R: 22-19) *

*Monday, May 23, 2005
8:00 PM
TV: TNT*<center>


<center>*Probable Starters:*



*Shaquille O'Neal l Udonis Haslem l Eddie Jones l Dwyane Wade l Damon Jones*

*vs.*

*Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups*

Click on Picture to View Profile</center>








Team Roster l Team Stats 







Team Roster l Team Stats

<center>*







Won Regular Season Series*</center>
<center>2-1</center>

*Game 1:* Nov. 26, 2004: @Detroit 78, Miami 77 Recap l Box Score 

*Game 2:* Dec 30, 2004: Miami 89, @Detroit 78 Recap l Box Score 

*Game 3:* Apr 10, 2005: Detroit 80, @Miami 72 Recap l Box Score 



<center>:bball: Basketballboards.net NBA Playoffs forum :bball: </center>

<center>:bball: BasketballBoards.net's Miami Heat Board :bball:</center>

<center>:bball: ESPN Series Home Page :bball:</center>


----------



## Lope31

I am incredibly excited for this series, barrind the incredible stupidity of my cable company I should be able to watch this one.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

Miami will be down by 5 at Halftime, somewhat rusty, we will end up winning this one down the strech by 7 points, 89 to 82, Miami takes a one game lead. Lets go Heat, and continue our game winning streak to 12 games including regular season.


----------



## Lope31

DWadeistheTruth said:


> Miami will be down by 5 at Halftime, somewhat rusty, we will end up winning this one down the strech by 7 points, 89 to 82, Miami takes a one game lead. Lets go Heat, and continue our game winning streak to 12 games including regular season.


I'll say that Detroit wins the first game ending the streak, Miami takes game two, Detroit wins game 3, Miami wins game 4, Detroit wins 5, and Detroit wins 6. Yea, that should probably be in the prediction thread...Time for Ctrl+V


----------



## UD40

O baby, its here. Christmas in May. I ask one thing for the Piston fans, dont overlook DJ and Udon if you havent been following us. I honestly think Udon with hastle Sheed on the boards. And Dj can shoot lights out. Well, one more day! Good luck...you'll need it :biggrin:


----------



## Copper

DJ and EJ may have a tougher time finding open shots in this series. You may have a skewed assessment of how good they are based on them playing against inferior defenders so far in the playoffs.


----------



## mippo

I think the assessment is also based on their play all year, not just the first two rounds of the playoffs.


----------



## HEATFREAK

the HEATs offence has manyways to score and your big guys will let DWade get a little to many and1's :clap: you see out offence is to good and we do play pretty good D... it will be a good series


----------



## Copper

HEATFREAK said:


> the HEATs offence has manyways to score and your big guys will let DWade get a little to many and1's :clap: you see out offence is to good and we do play pretty good D... it will be a good series


 I can guarantee you offense will slow down in this series. As far as D Wade goes I think Tay will keep him in relative check 20-25 points a game. Shaq will get his and I dont see Larry doubling much in this series, much rather let them shoot contested 2s than open 3s.


----------



## DetBNyce

I hope Shaq sees the single coverage and tries to score and assert himself as much as possible. That'll force him to put constant pressure on his leg and make him work harder than usual. It's also important for Ben, Sheed, and Dice to run hard every single time down the court and make the much slower Shaq chase them.


----------



## UD40

For this series, its hard to say how many Wade will drop, how blocks Ben will get, etc. etc. This will be a dog fight series. No one has the overall advantage.


----------



## P33r~

God i'm so pumped for this series. But what really pisses me off is we dont get TNT in Australia! So I won't be able to watch a SINGLE game of this series which really ****s me. ****. Ok rant over.

But yeah i'll be watching the box. It'd be really helpful if you guys could give a score update once in a while so i could know what's going on at school, the boxscore doesnt come up there.

Pistons in 6. We're going to take game 1. We are going to HAVE to steal at least one of the first two in Miami or things are going to look pretty grim for us. Billups and Prince are going to have a field day if Damon and Wade guard them. Rip is going to wear out a much older Eddie Jones. Haslem is going to get worked by Rasheed in every aspect except possibly boards. And if Shaq is not 100%, even Ben could have a relatively decent offensive game on him. I don't see how Heat fans are saying our offense is just going to be terrible against them. We create defensive mismatches but also so many mismatches even on the offensive end it's not even funny.

Let's hope that i'm predicting this right for Game 1.


----------



## Kickin_Joe

I cant wait to watch this series. Im looking afford to this more than the nba finals just because it is going to be a better series. I cant wait to see how we match-up against the heat and how well we will do. Tay is going to slow down wade on defence and chauncey will also help by tiring him on the offensive end too. I wont kid around... Big Elden gives us another body against shaq and i believe he will be a big help and get alot of minutes in this series.


----------



## Lope31

Kickin_Joe said:


> I cant wait to watch this series. Im looking afford to this more than the nba finals just because it is going to be a better series. I cant wait to see how we match-up against the heat and how well we will do. Tay is going to slow down wade on defence and chauncey will also help by tiring him on the offensive end too. I wont kid around... Big Elden gives us another body against shaq and i believe he will be a big help and get alot of minutes in this series.



Welcome aboard Kickin Joe :banana: Hope you stick around.
Tonights game is going to mighty intense and I am sitting here waiting for it, hopefully there is a giant gap in time from now until 8 o'clock so we can watch the game real soon.


----------



## DetBNyce

As gametime approaches, all I really care about is if the Pistons come out and play Pistons ball with 100% effort. If we do that and still lose I'm fine with that, because at least then I'll know Miami beat us instead of us beating ourselves.


----------



## JoeD

If we give 100% I'll feel truly sorry for the heat.


----------



## DetBNyce

> *They're defending champions but they can be beat," Mourning said in the New York Post. "They've shown their vulnerabilities. They're not invincible. They're not the Chicago Bulls. They can be beat. *
> 
> "We're going to be ready and they better be ready because it's going to be an all-out war. It's supposed to be. It's the Eastern Conference Finals. We're playing for a big prize here."


Gotta love Zo... He speaks the truth because every team can be beat (except for the Bulls obviously), but I don't know how smart it was to say now.


----------



## Lope31

I'm getting antsy, that time gap I was hoping for didn't happen this time. Maybe next.


----------



## DetBNyce

Shaq is playing... no real suprise there.


----------



## UD40

well, I figured I'd drop by and give you guys a last good luck, and enjoy! This should be an amazing, amazing series. And did you see that needle they had to give shaq!?!!?! holy smokes, its bigger than my hand.


----------



## Lope31

I don't think anybody ever doubted Shaq would be in the line-up, it's just a little drama before the game to act as the foudnation for a possible excuse later.


----------



## DetBNyce

Battle of the annoying announcers (at least to nuetral fans)??


----------



## DetBNyce

All day (Prince vs. Wade)... You can tell Rip is hurting a little. But I look forward to him playing through it.


----------



## Lope31

Both teams have come out shooting. Prince, like CJ said is givener at Wade. I'm getting nervous with Eddie Jones getting two buckets already. Is Rip on him?


----------



## DetBNyce

Shaq pretty much dominating us right now. He's not working to hard for the baskets either which concerns me. Somehow we have to push him out further off the block.


----------



## Lope31

There's nothing wrong with a few iffy three pointers keeping you in the game until we start clicking again.


----------



## DetBNyce

Both teams are pretty hot from the field.


----------



## Lope31

Getting outplayed early. We can't rely on the trey's to keep us this close all game. Shaq's playing great and sits for the first time.


----------



## Lope31

Hamilton takes it to Jones and Jones shied away because he doesn't want a second foul.


----------



## DetBNyce

2 early subs in the game for Miami. 17-15 Heat.

19-15 Heat off the Zo dunk. Too many easy baskets for Miami right now.


----------



## Lope31

Being down only 4 after this eighth is a testament to our champion experience ...alright, maybe our streaky three point shooting.


----------



## DetBNyce

Now that Shaq is out we have to limit penetration. There's not much you can do if Shaq gets the ball that low on the block, but when he's out don't let these other guys hurt you.


----------



## Lope31

Hurray for Canadian broadcasts, I bet you guys are demoralized you aren't getting the frequent minor league hockey updates.


----------



## Lope31

Hamilton drains a jumper (looking good). Ben Wallace cans a D-Wade drive and a fast break leading to a Prince dunk on the other end. As I type this Wade drains another jumper. Ugh, I feel so West Coast.


----------



## DetBNyce

Against NJ or Washington Wade would've dunked it.

Don't know if I like the move to a zone.


----------



## Lope31

I vote Eddie Jones off the island. He's taking it to us.

Sheed for three, 3-3 so far. He was 3-17 in the series against Indiana.

Let's hope we can keep shooting the lights out until we learn to stop the Heat.


----------



## DetBNyce

Sheed 3-3 on threes.. Who says those are "iffy" threes. :wink:


----------



## Lope31

Rasheed anhialates a Dooling layup attempt. Damn. That's two huge ones for the Wallaci thus far.


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't know if the defense for either team with their separate strategies could be any better. For the most part both teams offensive execution has benn almost flawless.


----------



## UD40

looks like this will be a shoot out and a block party all in one


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> Sheed 3-3 on threes.. Who says those are "iffy" threes. :wink:


Hehe, the first two we hit were picture perfect kick outs to capitalize on a weak defensive rotation. Sheed apparently didn't get the memo and drained two more with men in his face.

After 9 the Heat are up 23-22. Not bad at all, considering how well the Heat are offending.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> I don't know if the defense for either team with their separate strategies could be any better. For the most part both teams offensive execution has benn almost flawless.


Miami from the field 71%
Detroit from the field 61%

Both are perfect from the three and both ar eperfect from the line. Arroyo in the game early as well as E-Cam and of course Dice.


----------



## DetBNyce

Soup in the game and 2 fouls on EJ. Noone on their team can guard Prince in the post, we'd be wise to keep going to him.


----------



## Lope31

Jones picks up number two, good good good. McDyess showing some hustle early with a nice offensive rebound and a kick-*** block on the other hand. That's three so far.


----------



## DetBNyce

LOL @ the blocks. I think Tayshaun may have gotten that one.


----------



## DetBNyce

After seeing the replay that was a clean block.


----------



## Lope31

That was a goaltend by Tayshaun, but would have been awesome if we were playing NBA Street.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> After seeing the replay that was a clean block.


I believe it hit the backboard. Good call.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> That was a goaltend by Tayshaun, but would have been awesome if we were playing NBA Street.


How was it a goaltend. Prince got it before it hit the backboard and before it startied downward.

25-24 Heat.


----------



## Lope31

Campbell doing alright on O'Neal and we're doing alright on the boards now. Gotta keep it up though. Wade is irrate.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> How was it a goaltend. Prince got it before it hit the backboard and before it startied downward.


Oh I think it hit the backboard first. 

Decent quarter, it could be a lot worse. At least we aren't in a big hole, now let's get our lock down defence we know we have.


----------



## Brian.

Good D at the end by Prince. Shaq looked real good early lets see if he can keep it up.


----------



## DetBNyce

Smart subbing of Shaq by Van Gundy. Get him in there for 6-7 minutes at a time and feed him, then get him out to rest him up. Smart move, something we'll have to counter.


----------



## Lope31

Hey apparently Udonis Haslem has played 12 minutes so far. Heh...

Let's hope Wade is rattled.


----------



## DetBNyce

Hunter is in. I'm asuming he'll be the third guy to get a crack at Wade.


----------



## Lope31

New rule: Dwyane Wade shall not get offensive rebounds...


----------



## DetBNyce

Defensive 3 second call... 

Hunter and Ben Wallace pick n roll. I hope to never say that again.


----------



## Lope31

Haha nice keep in by O'Neal, that's just unfortunate.


----------



## Lope31

Arroyo making things happen! This guy is good.


----------



## DetBNyce

Two deflections for Ben. At least we're active.

Honestly unless Tayshaun gets into foul trouble can we please see no more Lindsey Hunter.


----------



## Lope31

Pistons take the lead 28-27 I believe.


----------



## Brian.

arroyo with the nice no look to Ben for the slam

28-27 pistons


----------



## Lope31

Eddie Jones continues to play well, to be honest I thought Ben was going to swat that one real far away. 

Ben Wallace goes all Magic Johnson with the hook shot.


----------



## Lope31

Both teams have missed the tech fouls on the illegal defence.


----------



## DetBNyce

Eddie Jones is playing very well. He's very slippery when going to the basket. One mismatch we have going for us now is D. Jones guarding Billups.


----------



## Lope31

Dwyane Wade is leading the game in rebounds, I know it's early but...


----------



## DetBNyce

Like Kerr said we gotta watch out for the hitch in Shaq's free throw shot. We don't want to give him extra opportunities to make them.


----------



## Lope31

Dice with a difficult fade on one end and Shaq eases his way into the post for another dunk. Not good.


----------



## Lope31

Billups looked like Shaq down there on Damon Jones. Heh.


----------



## DetBNyce

I'd like to see us use Elden more on Shaq, but that will be difficult to do because shaq is playing during 1st team minutes.

Can Eddie Jones play like this all game?


----------



## Lope31

Honestly, Eddie Jones is pounding us. 5-5 with 12 points. WTF MATE!?


----------



## Lope31

Damon Jones has awful lateral quickness. I mean that's what I look like when me and my lanky *** try to guard the speedy little Italians in my high school league.


----------



## Brian.

Chauncey with the shot and the foul

36-35 pistons


----------



## Lope31

Does anybody have the new Reebok Pumps? I want to get some.


----------



## Lope31

I'm disgusted at the amount of offensive boards the Heat are getting and the overall energy we are allowing them to keep.


----------



## Lope31

Stupid pass by Hamilton. Eddie Jones finally misses.

Both teams are warring on the glass, every shot attempt.


----------



## Lope31

The Wade well has run dry, Billups drains a three at the other end. Dwyane Wade is 2-11. But 0 fouls.


----------



## Brian.

Billups with the huge 3


----------



## DetBNyce

I'd like to know the +/- on when Shaq is on the floor as opposed to him being on the bench. Their offense has gone to a stand still. Now if we can only get Eddie Jones to miss.

And I don't have a problem with the way we're playing at all. I think we're playing very good.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> And I don't have a problem with the way we're playing at all. I think we're playing very good.


Neither am I, but as things stand, the Heat are playing very good too, and that makes for only a three point lead. I want to be able to shut them down like we shut down everyone else.


----------



## DetBNyce

That should've been an offensive foul on Jones.


----------



## Brian.

terrible call on hamilton

42-41 detroit


----------



## Lope31

Let's hope Eddie Jones gets all his scoring out of the way so he can go back to fading from existance for the rest of the series. 

Wade gives Miami the lead with 10 seconds left in the half...

...but Ben Wallace comes down on the other end and gives the lead back to the good guys.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> Neither am I, but as things stand, the Heat are playing very good too, and that makes for only a three point lead. I want to be able to shut them down like we shut down everyone else.



Don't hold your breath. They're not everyone else. I'll be willing to say we're the first team to go into the half with a lead in Miami. We're not going to be perfect, but we're winning in Miami.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> Don't hold your breath. They're not everyone else. I'll be willing to say we're the first team to go into the half with a lead in Miami. We're not going to be perfect, but we're winning in Miami.


They are Miami and we are IN Miami, but we're Detroit. Consider it held 

The funny thing is for what seems like such a good, fast paced, offensive game the score is 44-43. Neither team on pace to break 90. I love East coast basketball.


----------



## BlackNRed

Must be nice to have the refs in your pocket there.. champs.. It's like having a 6th man out there. I can't count on one hand the times that Wade got hacked, or one of your guys went over the back and it didn't get called. You guys had 5 fouls in that entire half. Disgusting.


----------



## Copper

I have seen some extremely suspect whistles in the first half. Lets hope that it was just home cookin and they will call it even in the second half. The goaltending on Tay was rediculous, Wade drops a shoulder into Cnote to get off a shot in the first and gets away with it. that phantom call against Rip on Jones? And the infamous Shaq left arm shivver to thwart off the defender.


----------



## DetBNyce

So far, so good. Not doubling Shaq is allowing him to get his numbers but noone else really has it going except for Eddie Jones. Hopefully we can slow him down and Wade will continue to shoot poorly. On offense we just have to take advantage of the mismatches. When they walk out for the second half the matchups most in our favor are Billups and Prince. Go to them with a little of Hamilton and Sheed mixed in and the offense should be fine. A lot depends on how Shaq reacts to fatigue in the second half.


----------



## Lope31

There have been times where it's looked like Wade has gotten hacked, but really you can't expect him to jump into masses of people every posession and get rewarded for it every time.


----------



## reHEATed

Copper said:


> I have seen some extremely suspect whistles in the first half. Lets hope that it was just home cookin and they will call it even in the second half. The goaltending on Tay was rediculous, Wade drops a shoulder into Cnote to get off a shot in the first and gets away with it. that phantom call against Rip on Jones? And the infamous Shaq left arm shivver to thwart off the defender.


you must be out of your mid...you had 5 fouls the entire half

wade gets hacked everytime he goes inside and no call
Eddie got 2 bs fouls early and had to sit the rest of the 1st quarter
Wade and shaq both only had 2 ft attempts
Shaq got hacked by two people and no call
Dooling got hit right across the arm at the end of the half and no call

and the tay block may have been wrong, but all these other calls you have gotten clearly has made up for it


----------



## blueeclipse

Stop crying Heated...........Shaq gets to throw elbows and travel and then that crappy *** foul on Hamilton? Yeah we're gettin all the calls. How about you beat us fair. we're not the one's with the frankenstein center.


----------



## DetBNyce

One Piston fan thinks the calls went in Miami's favor and the Miami fan in Detroit's favor... interesting. :wink:

That goaltend was still a bad call though.


----------



## Copper

As far as gameplay? Shaq is gettin his but no one else is getting open shots. Miami has nobody that can defend Tay and we need to exploit that match up. I would also like to see us use Shaq in more high pick and rolls to really test that hip. I liked seeing EC out there and Shaq unable to back him down. EC is one of the only Bigs in the NBA that Shaq cant lean on and move. That too will test his hip.


----------



## Lope31

I wish I didn't see that halftime entertainment :dead:
This? And after seeing the Bulls new squad? Since when is fat people dancing "in"?


----------



## blueeclipse

That goaltend was a horrible call. Pistons are having a block party. welcome to the "no fly zone" miami. we ain't the sorry *** nets and wizards.


----------



## reHEATed

CJ said:


> That goaltend was still a bad call though.


one wrong call doesnt make up for about 15 detroit fouls not being called


----------



## Copper

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you must be out of your mid...you had 5 fouls the entire half
> 
> wade gets hacked everytime he goes inside and no call
> Eddie got 2 bs fouls early and had to sit the rest of the 1st quarter
> Wade and shaq both only had 2 ft attempts
> Shaq got hacked by two people and no call
> Dooling got hit right across the arm at the end of the half and no call
> 
> and the tay block may have been wrong, but all these other calls you have gotten clearly has made up for it


 Wade is dribbling into defenders and hoping for a bail out..guess what???hes not being saved. That isnt bad officiating, thats not bailing a guy out.


----------



## Lope31

Anybody else want to see Lords of Dogtown? Are we even watching the same commercials? Trust me, my brain isn't THAT random.


----------



## Brian.

I would like to see more Elden he probably plays the best D on Shaq.


----------



## DetBNyce

Copper said:


> As far as gameplay? Shaq is gettin his but no one else is getting open shots. Miami has nobody that can defend Tay and we need to exploit that match up. I would also like to see us use Shaq in more high pick and rolls to really test that hip. I liked seeing EC out there and Shaq unable to back him down. EC is one of the only Bigs in the NBA that Shaq cant lean on and move. That too will test his hip.



I wish it was aw ay we could do this too. Shaq is just too big for Ben. All Ben can do is try to hold his ground and hope for a miss. But the problem is that Van Gundy is subbing Shaq out midway thorugh the quarter and you can't have Elden in during those times. Tough dilemma... Even if Shaq keeps scoring, noone else really is and I'm ok with that.

Wade does thorw himself into people a lot. He's not going to get the call all the time. Especially if he whines about it.


----------



## blueeclipse

wade thinks he's ginobili out there. ginoblili gets so many bail out calls it's sick. the guy is a hell of a player, but come on.


----------



## DetBNyce

wadeshaqeddie said:


> one wrong call doesnt make up for about 15 detroit fouls not being called



I don't care about refs. In the past I've said countless times how bad NBA refs are. I just a little "thing/friendly argument" I was having with Lope who saw it otherwise. In the end it won't affect the game too much. You're the one complaining about 15 fouls we committed that weren't called.


----------



## Lope31

As good as Shaq plays when he is on the court his limited minutes have him on pace for an average night. He had 13 in the first half, when you consider how little Zo is doing it's as if Shaq is having a typical day.


----------



## Copper

I know, Detroit got away with 15 calls and Miami didnt get away with any.....as a matter of fact, Miami had calls manufactured against them. My bad, If youre gonna cry foul? at least try to bring specifics so we can debate them. Dont just claim he was hacked every time he touched the ball. Remember, this is a defensive minded team, not Wiz or Nets. You wont get all the room in the world to make open Js and drives to the hole.


----------



## reHEATed

Copper said:


> Wade is dribbling into defenders and hoping for a bail out..guess what???hes not being saved. That isnt bad officiating, thats not bailing a guy out.


and the clear foul on dooling at the end of the half????

the clear foul when 2 people hacked shaq and the crowd went crazy

The 3 or so clear over the backs not called

dont get me wrong, fouls are not being called on the heat either, but ref the game like a normal game, where both teams actually get fouls and get to the line. Like stan said the rules with detroit are completely different that any other team in the league. We are used to a style where when we get hacked, a foul is called, and when we hack somebody a foul is called. Changing the rules of the game because detroit is playing is just wrong.....like 10 total fouls that entire half...BS


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> I don't care about refs. In the past I've said countless times how bad NBA refs are. I just a little "thing/friendly argument" I was having with Lope who saw it otherwise. In the end it won't affect the game too much. You're the one complaining about 15 fouls we committed that weren't called.


I want to see the replay again. I thought it was off the back board but I could be wrong. I was slightly distracted since I had just peed my pants it was so exciting.


----------



## reHEATed

CJ said:


> I don't care about refs. In the past I've said countless times how bad NBA refs are. I just a little "thing/friendly argument" I was having with Lope who saw it otherwise. In the end it won't affect the game too much. *You're the one complaining about 15 fouls we committed that weren't called*.


damn right I am. The rules are different in Detroit games and things that are usually obvious fouls are not getting called at all


----------



## blueeclipse

Waaaaaaaaaa! Man did all the Laker fasn move to Miami. Deja Vu.


----------



## blueeclipse

Look guys there is a HUGE difference between arrogance and confidence. Arrogance will get your *** kicked and leave yoou blaming everyone but yourself. Confidence mean you take it in your own hands bad calls, injuries, whatever. Detroit is a confident team. I hope Miami is too I want this to be a good series.


----------



## DetBNyce

The refs are bad overall most of the time, but there is no way of getting rid of them. The refs cal the game and it's up to the players to adjust.

Shaq efficiency worries me a little. He's scoring everytime he gets it. It'll be interesting to see what adjustments, if any, are made at half.


----------



## Lope31

wadeshaqeddie said:


> damn right I am. The rules are different in Detroit games and things that are usually obvious fouls are not getting called at all


Don't get hasty. Either way I don't see your problem. Wouldn't a team built around Shaq excel with the foul meter turned down a bit?


----------



## Copper

wadeshaqeddie said:


> damn right I am. The rules are different in Detroit games and things that are usually obvious fouls are not getting called at all


 Im sure if we went back and watched we would see multiple fouls commited both ways that were missed. I cant say that I even remember an over the back occuring, I saw a few back taps, but the offensive player came from the side and didnt interfere with the defenders attempt to rebound the ball. As far as Dooling? I believe he was contacted after the clock expired. I wouldnt buy too much into the blatherings of the Van Gundy boys as far as officiating is concerned. Detroit plays defense and has a reputation for playing D and will get some calls on reputation. As will Shaq get calls with the offensive shoulder and elbow.


----------



## Lope31

Was it Brian who was wondering about Shaq's plus minus?
They just showed a graphic...

+7 when on the court
-8 when on the bench


----------



## Lope31

Wow, I'm guessing more than half the crowd is off at the canteen still. So many empty seats.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> I want to see the replay again.


It was a goaltend my young apprentince. :biggrin: 

We lost focus a little towards the end of the half on the offensive end. It's very important that we get it back. The sooner the better for our chances.


----------



## Lope31

Offensive foul on O'Neal  It's only his first. 

Ben Wallace drains the jumper.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> Was it Brian who was wondering about Shaq's plus minus?
> They just showed a graphic...
> 
> +7 when on the court
> -8 when on the bench



That would be me... And how did you get those numbers.


----------



## Lope31

Prince continues to giver at Wade. He's helpless.


----------



## BlackNRed

CJ said:


> I don't care about refs. In the past I've said countless times how bad NBA refs are. I just a little "thing/friendly argument" I was having with Lope who saw it otherwise. In the end it won't affect the game too much. You're the one complaining about 15 fouls we committed that weren't called.


Of course you don't, they're calling the game in your favor.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> That would be me... And how did you get those numbers.



On the TNT broadcast they displayed it on the screen. 

24SV, Pistons ball up 7.


----------



## blueeclipse

Dude stop crying. Please. It's jsut sad now.


----------



## DetBNyce

Great D by Big Ben. 

And an even greater start to the half. This must be the type of play you were talking about Lope.


----------



## Brian.

Pistons looking good early. SVG can't let Wade guard Prince there is no way he can stop him.

52-43 pistons


----------



## Lope31

Yes sir it is. And we're up by 9. Of course I'd prefer to be up by one million. We're on our way.


----------



## DetBNyce

blueeclipse said:


> Dude stop crying. Please. It's jsut sad now.



Get used to it. You'll hear it when Miami's losing. :biggrin:


----------



## Lope31

All of our players are clicking offensively, it's what makes our team so teamish.

Another defensive three second call. Ugh.


----------



## Lope31

Wade, not even hitting it when he is semi-open. 

Sick move by Ben Wallace but to no avail.


----------



## DetBNyce

Good move by Haslem. I hope that's not the start of getting him going.


----------



## Lope31

Oh so THAT'S Udonis Haslem. 
Rasheeeeeeed Wallllllllllllllllace, Pistons up 11. Keep it coming boys.


----------



## blueeclipse

This is a hell of a gameplan by Larry. I don't wanna hear no one talkin bad about him he's a brilliant coach. Stubborn. Yeah. But I like him on our side.


----------



## Lope31

Wade looking to keep shooting. Kinda early in the shot clock though. Also, O'Neal isn't as automatic as he once was.


----------



## DetBNyce

Wade forcing it right now. Sheed goes for the Heat check. Good call by the ref on the travel.

59-50 Pistons.


----------



## Brian.

T on Haslem 

Sheed is on fire


----------



## Lope31

Technical foul on Haslem, they're getting rattled. I'd prefer it to have been Wade though. Dwyane is doing a good job of keeping his cool. Fortunatley so is his jumper. 

Rasheed Wallace drains another. This is good (perfect adjective). Wallace has 20.


----------



## DetBNyce

"Ball don't lie"

And even better we extended the lead with Shaq on the floor. That was critical.


----------



## Lope31

Pistons are running on all cylinders right now. Giving the Heat their biggest deficit of the playoff year. Haslem taking offense to that.


----------



## Lope31

You can see Dooling getting frustrated trying to guard Hamilton. Billups draws number one on Wade. 

Dooling hits a three. 

Only a ten point game. I'm still nervous.


----------



## DetBNyce

Now that we have the lead it's important to break the game down into intervals ala last year's finals. Win these four minutes and we're guaranteed a double digit lead headed into the 4th, and it forces Miami to play Shaq more.


----------



## Lope31

Wade has been ice all game, only 5-17 but better lately and O'Neal who started out great hasn't left much of an impression. He's 6-9 which isn't bad since he was 5-6 early in the first.


----------



## Lope31

CJ said:


> Now that we have the lead it's important to break the game down into intervals ala last year's finals. Win these four minutes and we're guaranteed a double digit lead headed into the 4th, and it forces Miami to play Shaq more.


Definitley, and as simple as it sounds it's a great way to keep the players strong mentally to hold onto the lead. Especially against such a high quality team. Winning a small two minute chunk is easier then say keeping a lead for a quarter, and if you do that then the "quarter" is down to 10 minutes, then 8, then 6 and so on...if that makes any sense. Probably not. Go Pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce

Wade is also going away from Shaq. It seems like he's trying to force his offense to get going and he's doing it to the detriment of his team.


----------



## DetBNyce

Lope31 said:


> Definitley, and as simple as it sounds it's a great way to keep the players strong mentally to hold onto the lead. Especially against such a high quality team. Winning a small two minute chunk is easier then say keeping a lead for a quarter, and if you do that then the "quarter" is down to 10 minutes, then 8, then 6 and so on...if that makes any sense. Probably not. Go Pistons.



LOL, yea that's what I was saying. It's especially important with O'neal and Mourning on the floor together now. The crowd and Miami will be amped.


----------



## DetBNyce

I was going to be a little pissed if they didn't call that push on Zo. Sometimes he plays with too much energy.


----------



## Brian.

Why the hell is Zo hanging on to the net?


----------



## DetBNyce

I believe that's an unsportsmanlike Tech. Good call because I didn't see it on first glance.


----------



## Lope31

Reggie Miller lives on in the form of Ben Wallace.


----------



## DetBNyce

-3 in those last 4 minutes to end the quarter. I don't like the lineup LB had on the floor to end the third, but at least the damage wasn't worse.


----------



## Brian.

I don't know what Arroyo was thinking with that pick and roll with Ben. He should have either taken it to the hoop and tried to get fouled or passed to somebody else. Sloppy end to the 3rd we got a decent lead but the Heat aren't folding.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> I don't know what Arroyo was thinking with that pick and roll with Ben. He should have either taken it to the hoop and tried to get fouled or passed to somebody else. Sloppy end to the 3rd we got a decent lead but the Heat aren't folding.



I agree. Hopefully we can come out in the fourth blazing like we did out of the half.

What the hell is LB doing with this lineup.


----------



## Brian.

Dice with a huge shot

78-69 Detroit


----------



## DetBNyce

Keep feeding Dice if we must stick wirh this lineup.


----------



## ian

I guess I was right about Wade...


----------



## blueeclipse

Where's the Heat fans go?


----------



## DetBNyce

Lindsey forces the turnover with "his long arms" as said by Marv Albert.


----------



## Brian.

I wish LB would get the starters back in the game...


----------



## DetBNyce

Zo is still a great defensive player.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> I wish LB would get the starters back in the game...



As long as he gets Lindsey off I'm fine. Dice and Arroyo could earn us a few more minutes.


----------



## ian

CJ said:


> Zo is still a great defensive player.


If only he didn't whine after every play


----------



## DetBNyce

ian said:


> If only he didn't whine after every play


Don't forget whoop and holler. He is very annoying though.


----------



## DetBNyce

Well we're currently in our drought that we go into every game. We need a basket in the worse way. You gotta expect for Shaq to come back into the game very soon.


----------



## DetBNyce

Bad shot by Billups. just get back to what works. Tayshaun.


----------



## DetBNyce

I was hoping for a travel on that one. Oh well. Good possessions from here on out.


----------



## ian

Looked like Shaq traveled before he was fouled.


----------



## ian

It's annoying me that Shaq looks like he travels, the announcers say nothing, Shaq looked like he goaltended earlier, announcers said nothing and there was only one quick replay from a bad angle... surely they see it?


----------



## DetBNyce

Big Shot going to work.


----------



## Brian.

Miami made there run they are only down 3 now. Lets see what team wants its more.


----------



## Brian.

Great block by sheed I want to see them get it to him on the offensive side of the ball.


----------



## DetBNyce

You knew Rip wasn't going to miss the same shot twice. Right down the middle and more importantly a 5 point lead.


----------



## DetBNyce

Run the clock all the way down.


----------



## DetBNyce

Well that's 1-0.


----------



## Kirk20

Good statement game by the Pistons ... They showed the Heat who the Eastern Conference Champs will be


----------



## Brian.

Dwade has just made some awful decisions today. He basically gave the game away to the pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce

Brian said:


> Dwade has just made some awful decisions today. He basically gave the game away to the pistons.


He played like Kobe did in the finals last year. Like you said he forced way too many shots and in the end he ended up going away from Shaq.

Holding a team that averages 106 points to 81 points. Can't complain.


----------



## blueeclipse

Heat fans? Come on guys. Where'd you go?


----------



## ian

blueeclipse said:


> Heat fans? Come on guys. Where'd you go?


Check out their forum, they're blaming it on the refs. Real class, though I won't go so far as to call out all Heat fans. The ones doing that are pretty lame though.


----------



## DetBNyce

Well Miami was forced to play a different way than they have all season and the results were 25 points off their post-season average.

Haslem - 6 points

D. Jones - 5 points


Billups made Jones look like what he probaly made him look like when he was the third point guard here in Detroit. These guys aren't as good when they're shooting open shots.

It's still only 1-0. But we do have homecourt. We can go into game 2 playing free and with little to no pressure.

Arroyo with 7 assists as well.


----------



## TataFry

Brian said:


> Dwade has just made some awful decisions today. He basically gave the game away to the pistons.


Some Heat Fans are crying foul. Saying that he should of scored 40 but refree's let you guys get away with fouling him.  

You guys play tough, physical defense. You guys concentrate on players like Wade.... and shut them down. I mean you guys made him into a jumpshooter.... blocked his shots when he attacked, 2 or 3 guys covered him, made him a passer, didnt bite on pump fakes, didnt bite on his cross over, put a hand in his face. You guys might of fouled him but in a game every team fouls someone. Things happen and you foul. IMO MOST of the time solid defense on him by you guys.


----------



## DetBNyce

What it comes down to is Miami's ability/inability to feed Shaq the ball. He could go for 40, but at what cost? The other guys on their team won't be in the game and I wouldn't count on a hobbled Shaq to put up those kinds of numbers. D. Wade also can't be as hard pressed to get his numbers. 

And I'll say it again -- I like the matchup problems our 1,2, and 3 present to them. They can't do anything to stop Prince ,and if they do the other guys will kill them. We may not have superstars, but we have plenty of mismatches in our favor.


----------



## Ghiman

Great win Detroit!! Keep up with the great defense!


----------



## maswe12

blueeclipse said:


> Heat fans? Come on guys. Where'd you go?


Im here. Very good game by you guys. Pretty rusty for us. All your guys were hitting and you guys made Wade take himself out of the game. The refs werent unfair, but they called the game the way that detroit loves...and the way that miami and wade specifically hates. They let both teams play and only called big fouls.

Wade took himself out of the game after getting banged around in the first qtr. Detroit made him look like Kobe. Wade cant shoot 25 times a game unless he is putting in 40. He was forcing all his shots and not looking to pass...He would get himself open and force it...and miss. After getting rejected the first time by big ben...he didnt go up strong the rest of the game. He'll look at the tapes and learn from this. You guys wont hit everything every game and our rust will come off. Also, you guys are equally good on the road and at home so its not impossible to take games in Detroit. Congrats on the good game tonight...looking forward to wed.


----------



## Lope31

That last quarter had me pretty nervous. Billups proved why he was the Finals MVP last year.


----------



## TheTruth

now waaaaiiiiitttt a minute..........a little bit softer now.....a little bit softer now.....a little bit LOUDER now......a little bit LOUDER NOW>>>>>>>HAYY AYY AY AAAAAy.......

d-town baby


----------



## DetBNyce

If you look at the shot chart provided by ESPN it shows that Wade only made 2 shots in the lane. It doesn't show any misses from him in the lane, but I know for sure that he had about three of those. But look at all the jumpshots he took (and missed). You can't get fouled as much as some want you to believe by taking all those jumopshots. Wade just played a terrible floor game.

ESPN shot cart


----------



## Copper

Wade was taken out of his rythm by Tay and the defensive help the Pistons had, in effect he then forced shots which took his team out of rythm. Kinda reminded me of another Shaq sidekick. :angel:


----------



## DetBNyce

Copper said:


> Wade was taken out of his rythm by Tay and the defensive help the Pistons had, in effect he then forced shots which took his team out of rythm. Kinda reminded me of another Shaq sidekick. :angel:


Yup, except he looked worse. Maybe people will stop putting Wade on T-Mac's and Kobe's level. It's only one game and he'll probaly come out blazing for game 2, but he's not quite on those guys level yet. He's quickly learning that our defense doesn't part like the red sea ala NJ and Washington's.

I thought our weak bench looked better too.

Blaming the refs and implying they called the game so Detroit could play their style and Miami not is lame and ludicrious. We showed why we won it last year and you could tell which team had been through these situations before.


----------



## TheTruth

good game Arroyo........10 mins........7 assists. keep playin him brown.


----------



## thrillhouse

maswe12 said:


> Im here. Very good game by you guys. Pretty rusty for us. All your guys were hitting and you guys made Wade take himself out of the game. The refs werent unfair, but they called the game the way that detroit loves...and the way that miami and wade specifically hates. They let both teams play and only called big fouls.
> 
> Wade took himself out of the game after getting banged around in the first qtr. Detroit made him look like Kobe. Wade cant shoot 25 times a game unless he is putting in 40. He was forcing all his shots and not looking to pass...He would get himself open and force it...and miss. After getting rejected the first time by big ben...he didnt go up strong the rest of the game. He'll look at the tapes and learn from this. You guys wont hit everything every game and our rust will come off. Also, you guys are equally good on the road and at home so its not impossible to take games in Detroit. Congrats on the good game tonight...looking forward to wed.


good post, it should be a very tough game on wednesday


----------



## JoeD

Great game, great result. Hopefully Hamilton feels better or plays through his injury better, if he gets in a better flow we can dominate like this every night. Hard to expect quite the same production from Sheed. Maybe he will match or improve from tonight, but probably not from the three. But if he slows down Billups and Hamilton will pick up the slack, and hopefully because of what Rasheed did tonight they won't double Chancey or Rip and leave Rasheed pretty open. I do think Sheed is going to bring this defense every game though.


----------



## Darth Bryant

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and the clear foul on dooling at the end of the half????
> 
> the clear foul when 2 people hacked shaq and the crowd went crazy
> 
> The 3 or so clear over the backs not called
> 
> dont get me wrong, fouls are not being called on the heat either, but ref the game like a normal game, where both teams actually get fouls and get to the line. Like stan said the rules with detroit are completely different that any other team in the league. We are used to a style where when we get hacked, a foul is called, and when we hack somebody a foul is called. Changing the rules of the game because detroit is playing is just wrong.....like 10 total fouls that entire half...BS


 :boohoo:


----------



## Darvin Ham

I am surprised from Ben's jump shot he missed only one three pointer. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: .
Men of the Match-Sheed Wallace-great defence (traveling from Haslem was humiliatinggggggg), Sheed long range was exceptionall. Ben played nice on Shaq, Rip and B-B-B-Billups were on normal levle.
Bench-great-McDyess 5-6	from the field. Arroyo 7asist.


----------



## kamego

Is anyone like me a little upset when I hear Wade say he missed shots but it wasn't all because of the defense? I saw the game and it looked like he was rushing everything he was doing but even if you think the defense has nothing to do with it, do you really say something about that on national tv?


----------



## Kickin_Joe

Hey... am i the only one whos annoyed with heat fans saying that the only reason they lost was because it took the pistons six games to close the series against the pacers and they were a little rusty. So wat....we let them have to much rest?? Annoyed and confused me


----------



## kamego

If they have a probelm taking time off maybe they shouldn't have bet the wizards in 4 then lol


----------



## Lope31

Yea, for sure, it's not like we lost those two games to Indiana because we couldn't win them. It's time management I say.


----------



## Copper

Yeah and if we had swept and they had just come off a tough series the excuse would be that we were rested and they werent.


----------



## DetBNyce




----------



## Lope31

Unless Dwyane Wade is secretly a jump shooter and I just don't watch him enough I would say the defence did a pretty good job of choreographing where he gets his attempts.


----------

